# 28rsds Price



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Hi I am new to this forum and I am looking to buy a 28RSDS. What is a good price? This will be my first camper and I want a decent deal. Thanks for your help. Great forum by the way.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, th41004* action 
Glad to have you aboard!









As far as the 28RS-DS, you would probably be looking at right about $20,000 from Lakeshore in MI. They tend to 'set the price' for best deal, generally by a wide margin! Add about $1.00-1.25/Mile for delivery to where you are, and you should have a pretty good idea what a good price will be.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Doug is correct and then you use that to try and get the best local deal for yourself.

Where is local for you?

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

th41004,

action Welcome to the site. sunny Glad to see you are interested in an Outback.







Good luck on your pending purchase. Post often, and let us know how you come out.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

th41004 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and I am looking to buy a 28RSDS. What is a good price? This will be my first camper and I want a decent deal. Thanks for your help. Great forum by the way.
> [snapback]115992[/snapback]​


Welcome!!!!

You will love the 28RSDS. The 20K range is what we paid for ours a few months back.

Good Luck,
KB


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Ashland,Ky and Batavia,Oh are my two closest dealers. Both have quoted me a price in the 19,000 range plus tax.Both said to make them an offer.Thank you all for your help so far, I have learned so much in these forums.I forgot to ask before, but my tow vehicle is a chevy silverado 1500 with the 5.3 and 4 wheel drive. Will this handle the 28rsds? My camping range is only about a 80 mile radius.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

th41004 said:


> Ashland,Ky and Batavia,Oh are my two closest dealers. Both have quoted me a price in the 19,000 range plus tax.Both said to make them an offer.Thank you all for your help so far, I have learned so much in these forums.I forgot to ask before, but my tow vehicle is a chevy silverado 1500 with the 5.3 and 4 wheel drive. Will this handle the 28rsds? My camping range is only about a 80 mile radius.
> [snapback]116254[/snapback]​


I originally towed our 28RSDS with a 1/2 Ton 2WD Burb. The 28RSDS is a little on the heavy side for a 1/2 Ton (7700 Loaded). I found the 1/2 Ton not to be as stable as the 3/4 Ton we have now. We live in Texas so the engine was really not a problem but we did burn alot of oil on our long trip to Destin. I also felt like the 28RSDS made the power train work too hard and would cause failure if I towed with the 1/2 Ton Burb much longer. If you are on flat terrain the 1/2 Ton is not out of line but if it is windy you will have white knuckles when you get to where you are going.

I recommend a 3/4 Ton for stablilty.

Good Luck and Great Outbacking....

KB


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

th41004 said:


> Ashland,Ky and Batavia,Oh are my two closest dealers. Both have quoted me a price in the 19,000 range plus tax.Both said to make them an offer.Thank you all for your help so far, I have learned so much in these forums.I forgot to ask before, but my tow vehicle is a chevy silverado 1500 with the 5.3 and 4 wheel drive. Will this handle the 28rsds? My camping range is only about a 80 mile radius.
> [snapback]116254[/snapback]​


19,000 is a good deal so if you can get about the same price from both then look at service or extras they may throw in as the deciding point. Also make sure it is the out the door price and that they don't try to stick you with a bunch of documentation or PDI fees.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BTW...you are going to have a great time with that Outback layout. The quad-bunk house and side slide really make it seem like there is a lot of space.

Good luck with the shopping.


----------

